# Sony Tivo Recorder SAT-T60



## FTA123 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello all..Im new here..so Im not sure if this question even goes here....is there a way to use this device as a standard Tivo with out having to subscribe to Direct Tv?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Nope. DirecTV/Tivos, like the Sony SAT-T60, can only receive/record DirecTV satellite channels. And an active DirecTV subscription is required.


----------



## Grouse4449 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a unique situation. I am living in an RV park that provides a Directv receiver much like tenent cable. I have a T-60 and want to use it. I have a TiVo acct for my Premiere XL. The T-60 receives but I cant get by the phone line requirement. I have a Magic Jack but my internet service is terrible. Directv wont even let me subscribe because the RV park has a multiple dwelling package.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like you're already getting DirecTV via a subscription from the trailer park. I don't know how this works, but chances are you'll have to talk to the trailer park management and see if they'll be willing to add a DVR subscription to their package, assuming it's even allowed with that type of service. Last time I checked it was only $5.99 per month for an unlimited number of DVRs on a single account. I'm sure that apartment dwellers that have a similar account are able to use DVRs so I see no reason why you couldn't either since it's basically the same thing. DirecTV's DVR service fee and your Tivo account for your Premiere are two different accounts that don't mix.


----------

